
Ask HN: Who's Hiring Ontologists? - _bxg1
Due to the recession, I know several people who were working as ontologists and now find themselves out of work.<p>For those who don&#x27;t know (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Ontology), an ontologist is someone who specializes in organizing concepts into groups and hierarchies, but also higher-order structures. Taxonomist is a related line of work.<p>In today&#x27;s tech scene, people with this skillset seem to most often be tasked with designing and building out structured knowledge graphs. Several of the individuals I know also have experience writing Lisp.<p>This is a fairly niche category, which is why I&#x27;m posting it separately from the recent job threads. Please let me know if you have any leads.
======
gus_massa
Probably they should post in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22665396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22665396)

The idea is to concentrate the job post in a single place, so most of these
post get killed.

